# House Votes to Reaffirm 'In God We Trust' as Official U.S. Motto



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Republican

 led House approved a resolution Tuesday night to reaffirm the slogan as the country's motto and encourage the public display of it in all public buildings, public schools and other government institutions.
The American public can rest assured that "In God We Trust" is in fact the official motto of the United States.
The Republican-led House approved a resolution Tuesday night to reaffirm the slogan as the country's motto and encourage the public display of it in all public buildings, public schools and other government institutions. 
The resolution, introduced by Rep. Randy Forbes, R-Va., was considered under an expedited floor procedure and passed in a 396-9 vote, gaining the two-thirds required for passage.

Read more: House Votes To Reaffirm 'In God We Trust' As Official U.S. Motto | Fox News

OPINION: The Motto America Needs Right Now

- *YOU DECIDE: *Which U.S. Symbol Is Most at Risk?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I thought *E pluribus unum* was the Offical motto. Considering it is on "The Great Seal"


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

CJIS said:


> I thought *E pluribus unum* was the Offical motto. Considering it is on "The Great Seal"


It was put on the Great Seal, but there was never an Act of Congress to make it officially the national motto. In 1956, Congress officially made "In God We Trust" the motto. Back when we were fighting the godless commies.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

and the great and powerful "O" has not condemned this ?


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

pahapoika said:


> and the great and powerful "O" has not condemned this ?


I bet he just figured they where talking about him when refering to god.


----------

